# What is your favorite rifle set up to shoot with?



## whitetailmonster (May 13, 2009)

Mine is my 22-250 tikka t3 lite stainless/synthetic with a Leupold Vx-I 3-9 x40


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Mine is a Browning A-Bolt Stalker stainless/synthetic in .308. It wears a Kahles 2-7x36 scope with a 4a reticle.


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

My savage 112 HB Stainless/Synthetic LEFT HANDED 7mm with a leupold 3-9 on it.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Tuff one.... Probably my go to rifle is my Remingtom 700 stainless Mountain Rifle in .270 Win topped with a Leupold 2.5-8x36mm VX III. 
My favorite fair weather rifle is a Remington 600 Mohawk in .308 topped with a Burris 1.5-6x26mm Signature Series. Rifle has lots of history and only leaves the safe when the weather is nice.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Savage .204 with a Mueller Tactical. I like this gun because I shoot lots of rounds without beating my shoulder up


----------



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

Cooper Montana Varminter in 204, with a Leupold VariX-3, 6.5 X 20 scope, with Varmint reticle. Also have the same setup in .243


----------



## ronintank (Dec 4, 2007)

Winchester US Military M-1 Garand, 30.06 as issued sights with a boyds replacement military stock.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

1885 Highwall, 38-55, Lee Shaver Tang Vernier Soule sight.

-na


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

My current gun of interest is also a 204. Mine is a CZ 527 American in 204, topped with a Mueller APV. So far so good. Might get out this weekend to an honest range and stretch it out a little.


----------



## G-Vac (Sep 20, 2004)

It was my AR-15, 14.5" with welded brake, various optics.

For the past year and half it's been my Marlin 336 stainless, .30/30, wearing a Leupold 2-7 VX2 w/ heavy duplex. Man I love that gun!


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 6, 2009)

My favorite is my CVA Optima Pro Magnum 209 muzzleloader in 50 caliber. It`s a riot to shoot. I love to see that smoke when it goes off. Plus it`s given me two nice bucks the last two years, an 8 and a 9 point.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Win. mod.70 synthetic in 300win.mag. leupold 3-9


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Favorite Shooter = Ruger 77VT, .223 Rem., Burris 6X24

The get it done killer= Weatherby Mark V Ultra Light, .300 Wea., Kahles 3X10


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

My favorite is my Knight MK-85 Predator 50 Cal. with a Simmons Whitetail Expedition 3-9X42. It's without question the most accurate rifle I own.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

American walnut *, blued steel and cast lead bullets. Ruger No. 1 Medium Sporter, 45/70 Government cartridge.











No Tupperware stocks, stainless metalwork or plastic tipped bullets for me. This cartridge has been around since 1873 and is still going strong after nearly 140 years and I predict will still be around after all the short mags, long mags, ultra-mags and the like are in the dust-bin. Pull the trigger on this and you know you're pulling the trigger on over a century of American hunting lore and 405 grains of deer, bear, moose and elk poison. :evil: 










Hoppe's no.10

Re-finished the stock and put it back together yesterday, really came out nice. Color and grain a lot more evident without the factory stain.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

My favorite rifle that I own would be my Model 788 Remington chambered in 7mm-08.I have killed alot of deer over the years with this gun and it has never let me down.I have owned the gun since 1984.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Remington M700 BDL in .300 Win. Mag w/ a Redfield 3x9 Widefield scope on Conetrol mounts.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Ruger 77/17 with a Leupold VX-3 4.5-14x.
Shoot all day, day after day and never go broke. It's a tackhammer too


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Like my 7-30 waters barrel the best......


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Just love my Marlin 882SSV in 22mag. Bull barrel stainless with black stock, tack driver..........


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

For thin skinned critters and varmints out to 600+ yards this ole girl does fine. Thompson Encore 22-250 with Nightforce optics.








[/IMG]

For thicker skinned critters I like the Socom16 with a Burris tactical.








[/IMG]

For light skinned critters, plinking and tin cans in the backyard, it is hard to beat the 10-22 magnum with a Nikon Buckmaster.








[/IMG]


For Musket season the Thompson Encore .50 with a Leupold Ballistic scope is a joy!








[/IMG]

For PCC fun and general plinking duties, it is tough to beat a .45 UZI IMHO.








[/IMG]

For general purpose plain ole plinking fun the Thompson is a pleasure.








[/IMG]

And if the dogs or alarm hear a "bump in the night" this Bushmaster Car-15 with a TLR2 light/laser in conjunction with Tritium sights makes a guy feel a tad more secure! This is really a hoot to shoot at night








[/IMG]

Never been a monster bore kind of guy, but I have been hankering for .50 BMG lately.....

It is really hard for me to say "favorite" rifle to shoot to me as they all have a niche.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

My go to gun for big game is my Winchester Model 70 in 7mm. Dead accurate, dependable and durable. For an all out fun shooting session nothing beats an old Ruger 10/22, iron sights on one of my friends walk through shooting ranges.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

But that sure is a PURTY single shot Hoppes!

I had a hell of a time figuring out the free float for my Encore 22-250. 

Am really considering one of those as my next adventure in single shot activity!

GOOD JOB!






Hoppe's no.10 said:


> American walnut *, blued steel and cast lead bullets. Ruger No. 1 Medium Sporter, 45/70 Government cartridge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

wally-eye said:


> Just love my Marlin 882SSV in 22mag. Bull barrel stainless with black stock, tack driver..........


Funny me too , albeit mines a little modified.


----------



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)

GAP .223ai
Jewell trigger
NF 5.5-22

























5 shots @ 500yds.


----------



## ctsdaxx (Mar 11, 2005)

My fav would have to be my CZ 550 Varmint in 22-250 with a Nikon Monarch UCC 6.5-20 X 44 w/ BDC Reticle. Never had that kind of distance before and love to see the chucks go down at 400 yards. First kill at that distance was this past weekend just awsome.








Still would like to get a bipod on the front. Looking at a harris. Anyone with any good suggestions?


----------



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)

Harris and don't look back. I have a couple knock of brands (Shooter ridge) they're junk.

6"-9" swivel or 9"-13" swivel would work with your application on killing those chucks.

I like 6-9 myself personally, but the 9-13 would be perfect once the grass/crops get a little tall.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

See signature and Avatar for gun/deer


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Its to hard for me to choose between my Rem. 700 22-250 and my T/C Omega .50 stainless with laminate stock.... 
Both are awsome guns


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

SuperSeal110 said:


> Harris and don't look back. I have a couple knock of brands (Shooter ridge) they're junk.
> 
> 6"-9" swivel or 9"-13" swivel would work with your application on killing those chucks.
> 
> I like 6-9 myself personally, but the 9-13 would be perfect once the grass/crops get a little tall.


x2 on the Harris. I have the longest one the offer and it is the pivoting model as well. Not sure I would pay the extra money for the pivoting, but it is nice. For your application I would go with one of the lengths listed above. I opted for the long one because most of my shots are up into the trees.


----------



## MLH (Dec 19, 2008)

Remington 760 re-chambered for .35 Whelen, Leupold 1-4X scope. Puts 225 gr Barnes TSX into nice 2" to 3" 200 yard groups.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

Still my favorite rifle (actually my only rifle) but gave in to a major unwanted/unplanned but nonetheless necessary change. My aged eyes just couldn't handle iron sights anymore - even with a rear aperture and a nice gold partridge replacement front sight everything was a blur and the targets showed it :sad: . This coupled with a yen to go deer hunting this year for the first time in 25 years and a truly sweetheart deal on a new Burris Compact 1-4 matte finish scope from a gunsmith friend of mine resulted in a scoped single shot 45/70. To me a scope on a rifle/cartridge combo like this is more than a bit of an anathema but....  ...









I guess it doesn't look all that bad. I bought the rifle used and no scope rings. A call to Ruger and the 'Support Tech' strongly suggested their "extended rings" as attaining proper eye relief with compact scopes can be problematic on the #1 with the standard rings :










But how does it shoot? Like my old boss used to say: "The proof of the pudding is in the taste." After things settled down a bit I shot this five shot group -










Load is a 405 grain cast bullet pushed by 23.5 grains of SR 4759 (tamped down with T-Paper) for a MV of about 1200 fps. Pretty much duplicates the original 1873 45/70 black powder load except when you pull the trigger on this there is a bit of confetti  floating around. I can shoot about 15 rounds before my shoulder begins to object. But all in all I'm pleased with the scope and looking forward to more shooting/tuning and perhaps some deer hunting this year.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

H&R Ultra Slug Gun. 12 ga. 3x9 Bushnell Trophy. It loves the Lightfields.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

ctsdaxx said:


> My fav would have to be my CZ 550 Varmint in 22-250 with a Nikon Monarch UCC 6.5-20 X 44 w/ BDC Reticle. Never had that kind of distance before and love to see the chucks go down at 400 yards. First kill at that distance was this past weekend just awsome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The rest are junkie.

I like the 13.5 to 27" model.

It is high for prone, but I very seldom shoot from the prone and almost always from the sitting where it works great.

Get it adjusted to the "sweet spot (s)" and then scribe a line around the leg where it is just right.

In the field it is a quick adjust to your scribed line and your ready to dump some chucks!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Savage .17 cal with a Specter IR SP50 thermal imageing scope. Deadly on coyote..day or night.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Don't worry Hoppe's, she still looks good!!!


----------



## ctsdaxx (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks to all for the input. Just found a harris online for 65.oo bucks. I am all over it now.

Josh


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> Savage .17 cal with a Specter IR SP50 thermal imageing scope. Deadly on coyote..day or night.


I am drooling over the optics.....

My 2nd Gen stuff is inferior to your greatness....

Are you happy with the purchase?


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

My long range rig:

Gre'Tan 300WM with Lapua spec chamber. Night Force NSX NP1RR bedded into a McMillan Lazzeroni. Was shooting her last week at 700 yards in less than perfect conditions and was popping 2L bottles with little correction. I'm now waiting on a Surgeon action for a 243AI build.










550 yards after running ladder tests. Not a bad group for a "hunting bullet, (TTSX.)


----------

